# BBC Proms



## Yardrax (Apr 29, 2013)

Anyone got tickets for this year?

I got tickets to see the Easter and Ascension Oratorio's conducted by John Elliott Gardiner and Brahm's Tragic Overture/Schumann's 4th/A German Requiem. Plus the Dr Who one and the Blue Danube/Beethoven's 5th for the cultural illiterates in my family


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

I'd love to go, some year. I'll watch on telly instead this time. Don't forget to wave...


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Apllied for tickets to see Schumann's piano concerto and rachmaninoff and mozart symphonies.


----------



## Yardrax (Apr 29, 2013)

Kieran said:


> Don't forget to wave...


I'll hold up a big 'I love Harpsichord's' sign to the camera just for you


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Yardrax said:


> I'll hold up a big 'I love Harpsichord's' sign to the camera just for you


I'll break out in a rash and a smile...


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

A full Barenboim-Terfel-Stemme Ring Cycle is being performed and you guys have tickets to WHAT??


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

No tickets for me, I watch the rare TV broadcasts on the odd occasion that they have something interesting (2010's "unstaged" _Meistersinger_ with Bryn Terfel as Hans Sachs was spectacular) but a lot of their programming consists of warhorses, while new music (which by Proms standards is anything after 1945, apparently) is shoved off in to little corners of the programming, usually in special late night concerts that you'd never know about if you didn't study their programme in great detail. Which reminds me, time to make my list of (hopefully) worthwhile concerts this season!
[HR][/HR]So, here are my personal Proms picks for this year.

No. 4: French dance music history from Lully's _Le bourgeois Gentilhomme_ to Stravinsky's _Le sacre du printemps_, 14th July

No. 5: Lachenmann, Mahler 5, 15 July

No. 11: Stockhausen's _Welt-Parlament_, 19 July

No. 14: _Das Rheingold_, 22 July

No. 15: _Die Walküre_, 23 July

No. 18: _Siegfried_, 26 July

No. 19: _Tristan und Isolde_, 27 July

No. 20: _Götterdämmerung_, 28 July

No. 25: Zappa(!!!) Nancarrow(!!) Glass(...), 31 July

No. 26: Stravinsky, Henze, Tippett, 1 Aug

No. 35: Mahler 2, 9 Aug

No. 40: Varèse, Berio (and a bunch of gimmicky stuff that needn't be there), 12 Aug

No. 41: Gubaidulina, Mussorgsky, 13 Aug

No. 44: Stravinsky, Penderecki, Ravel, 15 Aug

No. 50: Rzewski, Feldman, 19 Aug

No. 55: Lutoslawski, Panufnik (cond. Wit!), 23 Aug

No. 56: Wagner, Ravel, 24 Aug

No. 63: Eötvös, Bruckner 7, 29 Aug

No. 64: Sibelius, R. Strauss, 30 Aug

No. 69: Bruckner 4, 3 Sept

No. 74: Bruckner 8, 6 Sept


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

PPP: Bavouzet, Gergiev (Gubaidulina), Harding, Hope, Jarvi, P., Knussen (Henze), Lewis, Melnikov, Noseda, Pappano (Verdi), Repin, Runnicles, Salonen (Bruckner), Uchida (LvB 4), Vanska, Wit (Lutoslawski), Zimmermann.


----------



## Yardrax (Apr 29, 2013)

Couchie said:


> A full Barenboim-Terfel-Stemme Ring Cycle is being performed and you guys have tickets to WHAT??


They're on the list.

"And people who inflict on us full cycles of the ring,
I'd rather ride a Valkyrie than hear Brünnhilde sing"

I'll probably watch the Ring cycle on TV. My Dad is actually the one paying for the tickets and him and my Mum are coming to everything, and I don't think they'd be very happy to sit through five hours of Wagner at a time.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Stockhausen is must. Ring and Tristan are on my list. I am looking forward to see Paul Van Nevel and the Huelgas Ensemble also.


----------

